# Eclipse mit JSF2.0



## Conti (6. Jan 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

wie baut man eine Eclipse Plattform auf, in der man JSF 2.0-Anwendungen programmieren kann?
Welche Eclipse Version? Welchen Application Server?

Gruß, Conti


----------



## gman (8. Jan 2010)

Hilft dir der Tip aus deinem ersten Thread zu diesem Thema denn nicht weiter? Da du bei dem Thread schon so wenig angaben gemacht hast, wird dir in diesem Thread wohl auch keiner weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Conti (8. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

also mein Problem ist die:
Wenn ich die jsf-api.jar so in mein Buildpath reinkopiere, dann kann ich zwar die Classen bzw. Methoden der jsf-api benuten, aber trotzdem funktionieren Annotationen und andere Funktionalitäten der JSF2.0 nicht. 
Daher hilft mir das wenig weiter, da ich eigenltich eine komplette Entwicklungsumgebung bentige.

Wenn ich beim erstellen eines Projektes in die User Library die neue jsf-api.jar importiere, dann bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung wegen ungleicher Versionen der facet-Version (was immer das sein mag).

Daher bezog sich meine Frage nach einer Entwicklungsumgebung in der ich nach dem Lehrbuch vorgehen kann.

Gruß!


>>Ich nehme mal an:<<
>>du kopierst die Api in dein Projekt und geht dann mit der rechten maustaste auf das Projekt und wählst aus: Build Path -> >>Configure Build Path -> Libraries -> add Jar (wenn du Sie hinein kopiert hast)<<
>>oder externel wenn du sie vom Rechner benutzt, also nicht includierst.<<
>>und wählst dann die API sofern du sie im Projekt hineinkopierst hast aus.<<

>>dann sollte Sie eigentlich drin sein ?<<

>>wäre gut, wenn du beschreiben würdest WIESO sie nicht einbindbar ist.<<
>>da du keinen Grund bzw Fehler genannt hast kann ich dir nur den vorgang erklären :- ) <<


----------



## jule37 (10. Jan 2010)

ein beispiel für eclipse und glassfish:
Using an IDE to write a JSF 2.0 App | Java.net


es geht auch mit tomcat, allerdings etwas dirty:

1. dynamic web project anlegen, target runtime tomcat 6

2. jsf 2.0 jars nach WebContent/WEB-INF/lib kopieren

3. eintrag in web.xml:

[XML]<context-param>
   <param-name>com.sun.faces.expressionFactory</param-name>
   <param-value>com.sun.el.ExpressionFactoryImpl</param-value>
</context-param>[/XML]

4. runterladen und zu den anderen jars in WebContent/WEB-INF/lib kopieren:

http://download.java.net/maven/glassfish/javax/el/el-api/2.2.0-SNAPSHOT/el-api-2.2.0-SNAPSHOT.jar
http://download.java.net/maven/glas...mpl/2.2.0-SNAPSHOT/el-impl-2.2.0-SNAPSHOT.jar

5. viel spaß

ich arbeite zur zeit auf diese weise mit jsf2 und tomcat / eclipse, funktioniert tadellos. nur die EL jars sind halt unversionierte snapshots, was nicht ganz sauber ist.


edit:
der eintrag in die web.xml muss natürlich zusätzlich zu den standard servlet mappings erfolgen. man kann hier ganz einfach eine normale web.xml eines JSF 1.2 projektes nehmen und den unter 3. genannten eintrag hinzufügen, dann klappt es...


----------



## Conti (13. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

danke erst mal überhaupt dafür, dass Du geantwortet hast, aber ich habe da noch einige Fragen:

1. Muss ich die importierten Libs (jsf-api.jar, jsf-impl.jar, el-api-2.2.0-SNAPSHOT.jar, el-impl-2.2.0-SNAPSHOT.jar) dann auch in den Build-Path aufnehmen?

2. Beim Erstellen eines neues Dynamic Web Project gebe ich den Namen des Projektes an und wähle als Configuration, klicke dann so oft auf next, bis ich nach


----------



## Conti (13. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

danke erst mal überhaupt dafür, dass Du geantwortet hast, aber ich habe da noch einige Fragen:

1. Muss ich die importierten Libs (jsf-api.jar, jsf-impl.jar, el-api-2.2.0-SNAPSHOT.jar, el-impl-2.2.0-SNAPSHOT.jar) dann auch in den Build-Path aufnehmen?

2. Beim Erstellen eines neues Dynamic Web Project gebe ich den Namen des Projektes an und wähle als Configuration "JavaServer Faces v1.2 Project", klicke dann so oft auf next, bis ich nach "JSF Implementation Library gefragt werde.
Binde ich hier überhaupt eine jsf-lib ein oder setze ich dies erst mal auf "disabled"?

Freundliche Grüße und schon mal ein vorab Danke!


----------



## jule37 (13. Jan 2010)

das projekt mit dem wizard nicht als jsf konfigurieren sondern als normales tomcat projekt (in der combobox, wo man normalerweise jsf auswählt einfach tomcat auswählen). du brauchst am build path nix einzustellen.

ach und nochwas, was ich vergessen hab: als dynamic web module version muss unbedingt 2.5 ausgewählt werden


----------



## Conti (13. Jan 2010)

Jule37, ich glaube ich habe mich soeben in Dich verliebt!  

Das mistding funzt endlich!! 
Vielen vielen vielen Dank! 

Danke danke danke!


----------

